# Tornado sighting!



## Rod Tyson (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, how ya doin'? 
This is my first post on Kindle boards and I wanted to keep it interesting, so here's my tale of my rather scary encounter with a tornado the other week out in the UK country side. 

I was driving home a couple a weeks back, after having dealt with a string of customers in the city. On the way out of town, shortly after shooting the ‘green monkey’, (which is where I get to buzz through busy rush hour traffic with my foot to the floor - ) I only gone and sees me a real tornady!
The weather in the UK lately has been weird. Around our way we’ve had some pretty crazy thunder storms and this was no exception. I pulled over and for a moment felt like a tornado hunter, but then it began heading in my direction -  which, considering it was only a couple of hundred yards away, could have easily turned into a ‘Torna’D’oh!’ so it was time to get out of there. That's one more thing I can scratch from my life 'To Do' list. Woot!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have pics?? I'd love to take a tornado tour some year and photograph one. I've still never seen a tornado, but it's on my list of things I must see someday.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

◄ Jess ► said:


> Do you have pics?? I'd love to take a tornado tour some year and photograph one. I've still never seen a tornado, but it's on my list of things I must see someday.


They're overrated. I live in Tornado Alley(Oklahoma), though, so I could be a little bit jaded. I could do without them, frankly.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatrickWalts said:


> I could do without them, frankly.


Same here in north Georgia. And with the very hilly terrain and the heavy foliage, we can't see them coming.


----------



## William S. (Sep 25, 2012)

I would also love to see a tornado.  Some day, maybe, I'll to Oklahoma or somewhere for the spring to see and hopefully photograph a tornado.


----------

